
Telegram agrees to pay $18.5M penalty in SEC settlement over failed TON offering - rmason
https://angel.co/today/stories/telegram-agrees-to-pay-18-5m-penalty-in-sec-settlement-over-failed-ton-offering-25026
======
elcomet
I wonder how long can Telegram owner Paul Durov keep financing telegram. It
seems to be huge now (at least one some countries), ships new features very
regularly and must cost a lot to host.

They don't have ads. I guess TON was a way to make telegram financially
independant but now that it's over, I wonder how they will keep going.

I hope they can manage to keep telegram running because it's a fine app. Much
faster than WhatsApp and others, nicer UX, first class desktop apps,
integrations are really easy with bots..

~~~
nyc4today
I guess introduce non-essential paid features but I still wonder how that can
cover the cost of channels uploading 1.5GB files ad infinitum.
[https://telegram.org/faq#q-how-are-you-going-to-make-
money-o...](https://telegram.org/faq#q-how-are-you-going-to-make-money-out-of-
this)

~~~
toomuchtodo
Signal runs as a non profit foundation. You need paying members to cover
costs, but not many (see WhatsApp before Facebook) or an endowment.

~~~
elcomet
Yeah, but signal seems much smaller than telegram, and I think it doesn't keep
data on the server after it is delivered ?

~~~
toomuchtodo
I believe that’s accurate today, but not a huge delta if they choose to
support a rich experience like Telegram does in the future.

1 TB stored in Backblaze B2 is $5/month plus egress/CDN charges.

